# Another female teacher fucks a student...at my old school.



## beezley1981 (Jun 4, 2009)

> NEW HANOVER COUNTY, NC (WECT) - A teacher accused of having indecent liberties with a minor is now facing additional charges.
> 
> 27-year-old Jessica Wishnask was arrested in Martin County Thursday morning where she was charged with statutory rape and dissemination of harmful material.
> 
> ...


Link:MARY FOSTER


I went to Williston Middle School, but no female teacher tried to sex me up!  Though...if one tried who looked like this chick...I would gotten the fuck out.


----------



## I (Jun 4, 2009)

What does she looks like?


----------



## beezley1981 (Jun 4, 2009)

I said:


> What does she looks like?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 4, 2009)

She has a fivehead.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 4, 2009)

She looks really out of it. :S

Anyway, man there have been a lot of these stories lately. It seems pretty weird.


----------



## saprobe (Jun 4, 2009)

Judging by her appearance I'd guess that she lured him with pot.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 4, 2009)

Other teacher not keeping her hands and everything else to herself.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

How long has it been since the last teacher sexin the student story?


----------



## Vanity (Jun 4, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Other teacher not keeping her hands and everything else to herself.



A lot of the teachers I end up seeing in topics like this don't even look like teachers....they look like they're living on the street or something. :S


----------



## beezley1981 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> How long has it been since the last teacher sexin the student story?



Probably a day or two...teachers like sexin' students.  The only reason I posted this is because I find it funny that I went to the same school where this happened.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 4, 2009)

my eyes ;__;


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't tell how she looks from that pic.  After all, nobody looks good in a mug shot.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

What i wanna know is how do these kids score with they're teachers?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> What i wanna know is how do these kids score with they're teachers?



Well, if it's an English teacher, by not spelling "their" "they're".


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> What i wanna know is how do these kids score with they're teachers?



Its pretty simple as long as no one rats the other one out. My science teacher in high school used to quietly flirt with me all throughout high school. I never did the deed because she started looking ugly after a while. But she definitely seemed weird/horny/attracted to me. Combine the 3 and you have a student/teacher relationship. Plus my science teacher used to fucking DEBATE about harry potter with other students in class. She was obviously into younger men.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn.

No thanks.

If it were a hotter teacher, I wouldn't mind. 

Anyone remember the hot blonde teacher getting arrested for having sex with a student and then contacting him again when she got out of jail? She was freak'n hot!

The student must be gay for tattle-taling.



Enclave said:


> Well, if it's an English teacher, by not spelling "their" "they're".



lolol


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 5, 2009)

Kids these days, don't know how to keep a secret anymore.


----------



## I (Jun 5, 2009)

She looks like she has down syndrome whatsoever.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. Who ever drew the proportions for her face fucked up big time.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 5, 2009)

iLurk said:


> The student must be gay for tattle-taling.



Or, ya know, he might know right from wrong.


----------



## Camille (Jun 5, 2009)

How does someone like this even _become_ a teacher? I mean, she looks absolutely smashed/ out of it


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 5, 2009)

Camille said:


> How does someone like this even _become_ a teacher? I mean, she looks absolutely smashed/ out of it



I'm pretty sure your face has nothing to do with getting a job as a teacher. Unless you have excessive tattoos or piercing holes. On your face.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 5, 2009)

At least the last one didn't look like she was just hit by a bus right in the face.

Kid must've been desperate, I want to see his face .


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats horrible. But still how wierd for it to have been at your old school.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 5, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Or, ya know, he might know right from wrong.



This is America we're talking about.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2009)

First impression: Pot smoker.
First impression from that pic: Trying to seduce(horribly) the camera man (fails at it).


----------



## saprobe (Jun 5, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> First impression: Pot smoker.
> First impression from that pic: Trying to seduce(horribly) the camera man (fails at it).


 
Or both. Like, she's totally stoned and she started trying to seduce the camera man, then forgot what she was doing and started to fall asleep.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

Thus proving that not all paedophiles are gay old men.

I bet the kid got loads of good exam results.


----------



## Rika (Jun 6, 2009)

Arishem said:
			
		

> She has a fivehead.



Juding by her mugshot, that's the least of her concerns 

These teacher-student cases are becoming much more constant. It seems like there's one every week.


----------



## Munak (Jun 6, 2009)

Would've said, "No better time going to High School than now. ", but apparently, teachers DO come in all forms.

The bad side of this opportunity.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 6, 2009)

SHE LOOKS LIKE THE SECRET CHILD OF JACK BLACK AND BRITNEY SPEARS !

KILL IT WITH FIRE !


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 6, 2009)

She dosnt look THAT bad, guys. Geesh. I wouldnt notice her in a crowd, but she's hardly the definition of fugly.

Anyways.. lulz @ another female teacher fucking a male student story. If these idiot boys would learn to keep their mouths shut..

Of course, if it was a male teacher and a female student, im betting most of you would automaticly think "omg rape! hang the bastard!" instead of complaining that we never had a teacher hit on us back when we were in school. Double standards ftw


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 6, 2009)

She's not ugly, it's just a fucking mug shot. Nobody ever looks good on it.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Is she trying her best impression of a quote unquote "bad ass"?

Because it looks like they can throw in a drug charge for the hell of it based off the pic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

I like it how everybody talks as if they've never fucked a teacher.
Man up people. It's getting anoying.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jun 6, 2009)

Mind you there are two more pics there, with normal head pose 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 6, 2009)

Rae said:


> Mind you there are two more pics there, with normal head pose
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those look like jail pics too.. probably after she was arrested and got a hair cut.. the first pic was probably the night she got arrested.

She still isnt that bad looking.. not as bad as some.. although if i was a lesbian i wouldnt do her, but thats me.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh man ... that's ugly. No wonder he reported it


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 6, 2009)

stupid actions result in consequences


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 6, 2009)

Meh she doesn't look every good but she could be a lot worse.
Lol indecent liberties is the charge.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, now I need some eye bleach.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 7, 2009)

I said:


> What does she looks like?




unfortunately, the odds of getting raped by a hot teacher from school is so irrelevant as compared to getting raped by an ugly teacher


----------



## The Darkstar (Jun 8, 2009)

gosh damn, good thing there is a light switch in the classroom. cause no offense, but she isn't a looker. she would be the kind of lady someone would wake up next to after a drunken bar night.


----------

